# operational amplifier



## اسامة الخواجا (15 أبريل 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

تحية كبيرة الى المهندس احمد عفيفي على هذا الجهد الكبير وارجو تقبلي كعضو في هذا المنتدى الرائع​ 
والى كافه الاعضاء واقدم لكم هذاالملف 
الذي يقدم ملخص عن op-amp 
:31:
وشكرا​


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (16 أبريل 2007)

*مرحباً بك معنا*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مرحباً بك أخي أسامة معنا في ملتقى المهندسين العرب وبالأخص داخل قسم الميكاترونيات
كما أشجعك على إستمرار هذا العطاء
وجزاك الله كل خير, وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
وتقبل تحياتي​


----------



## profshimo (16 أبريل 2007)

بوركت أخى الكريم وبورك مسعاك الطيب​


----------



## المهندس الاسلامي (22 أبريل 2007)

مشكووور اخى


----------



## محمودصفا (29 أغسطس 2008)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## عامر المهاجر (29 أغسطس 2008)

:56: شكرا حبيبى وعيزين اكتر


----------



## علي عباس جاسم (1 سبتمبر 2008)

مهم جدااااااااا

ارجو فتح الرابط التالي 

http://www.eas.asu.edu/~holbert/ece201/opamp.html


مع الشكر


علي عباس عراق ميكاترونيكس


----------



## ليدي لين (1 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا لك على هذا الملف الكامل


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (2 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## good women (16 ديسمبر 2010)

السلا م عليكم 
اريد مساعدتي في برنامج op-amp لانة برنامج جديد علي وايضا ماعندي خبرة فية اذا اي شخص قادر يعطي امثلة اكون له من الشاكرين


----------



## ashraf2011 (11 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخى


----------



## مشتاق عزيز (20 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيكم واسال الله ان يديم عليكم الصحه والموفقيه


----------

